# Cute Knifty Knitter Loom Hats Patterns



## Hippie Chick (Feb 13, 2012)

I think I may have to make the slouchy one for me!!

http://www.squidoo.com/-free-hat-patterns-for-the-knifty-knitter-loom- :thumbup:


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

cute hats


----------



## dmeade (Nov 18, 2011)

I love the snowman hat. Will have to try this one.

Doris


----------



## Hippie Chick (Feb 13, 2012)

I really think it is cool to find some fun ones. If anybody has any more cute ones for this loom, please add if you can


----------



## dmeade (Nov 18, 2011)

I have tried several times to post and can't seem to figure it out. I will try again sometime in the near future.

Here is a website where you can get some loomed bangles.

http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Knit-Loom-Patterns/loom-bangles/ct/1

Doris


----------



## Hippie Chick (Feb 13, 2012)

The bangles are cute, Thanks! They tale the long loom, not the round one. I did however find a Mitten pattern with the Blue round one here:
http://heather-schulte.suite101.com/free-knifty-knitter-mittens-pattern-a269812



dmeade said:


> I have tried several times to post and can't seem to figure it out. I will try again sometime in the near future.
> 
> Here is a website where you can get some loomed bangles.
> 
> ...


----------



## dmeade (Nov 18, 2011)

I'm sorry I posted the wrong item. I didn't read your post correctly. Didn't realize you were asking for more patterns for the round looms

Thanks for your post.


----------



## Hippie Chick (Feb 13, 2012)

dmeade said:


> I'm sorry I posted the wrong item. I didn't read your post correctly. Didn't realize you were asking for more patterns for the round looms
> 
> Thanks for your post.


There are no wrong posts dmeade!!! I just dont have the long ones. I am sure someone else will be grateful to find that pattern. It is very cute  If I see enough in the long looms, I just might invest! I have thought I would one day anyways, I just might get more reasons to get it by seeing things like you shared. I hope I did not make you feel it was an unwanted item.  That was not my intention at all.


----------



## barb1957 (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks for the cute hat patterns, Going to make some for the church bazaars for the fall.


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Thx so much. I have a hat started on my loom & need to get back to it 1 of these days.....


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

the snowman hat is great. I have a knifty knitter but wonder if I could come up with one like your snowman. Let me know how you did that please, [email protected]


----------



## Hippie Chick (Feb 13, 2012)

dotcarp2000 said:


> the snowman hat is great. I have a knifty knitter but wonder if I could come up with one like your snowman. Let me know how you did that please, [email protected]


Hi dotcarp2000, I did not make them yet. There is a link on the first posting to get the pattern


----------



## Jan L (Sep 10, 2011)

Those hats are just too cute. Thanks for sharing your pictures and the web llnk.


----------



## Justine (Feb 25, 2011)

Those are really cute hats. I'm glad to have things posted here for the Knifty Knitters. I made a lot of the regular loom hats for Christmas and for charity, but I am glad to get some new patterns and ideas. Thanks.


----------



## Hippie Chick (Feb 13, 2012)

Found some more links:
http://www.loomknitting.com/category_6/Freebies.htm
http://www.provocraft.com/projects/projects.php?view=20&dsp=list&prdindex=kniftyknitter
The 3 pictured are here:
http://www.rostitchery.com/knifty_knitter_projects/


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanks for those links Hippie chick, I enjoyed my visit to rostitchery.com - she is quite a character. I like what she is doing with the points system in using up her stash. I think I have to do something like that because I set myself up by saying I was going to use up soooo much stash in 2012 - well so far I haven't used up much and already broken my promise to myself not to buy more. I bought 2 2K balls from Walmart because the price was right and a ball of Sashay because I had to, some Handicrafter cotton on sale, but I also bought lots from the dollar store. I am a hopeless case I think.
SO!!! I have to get the looms so I can use some of this up quickly and make hats and scarves etc for the homeless for next winter. I did knit 3 scarves yesterday while I wached 4 movies - yes 4 - all sappy chick flicks as my son calls them except for Medicine Man - I am in love with Sean Connery..:lol: They have all been claimed already. My next door neighbour's daughter turned 13 yesterday and I made her an eyelash scarf - blue, green and yellow - and she loved it. Didn't have time to take a photo, but I hope to get one of her wearing it so I can post it if her mom will allow me to.


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Who isnt in love with Sean Connery!!! I dont think you are hopeless, just frugal! Which one are you going to make??? I hope she will let you post the picture 


SylviaC said:


> Thanks for those links Hippie chick, I enjoyed my visit to rostitchery.com - she is quite a character. I like what she is doing with the points system in using up her stash. I think I have to do something like that because I set myself up by saying I was going to use up soooo much stash in 2012 - well so far I haven't used up much and already broken my promise to myself not to buy more. I bought 2 2K balls from Walmart because the price was right and a ball of Sashay because I had to, some Handicrafter cotton on sale, but I also bought lots from the dollar store. I am a hopeless case I think.
> SO!!! I have to get the looms so I can use some of this up quickly and make hats and scarves etc for the homeless for next winter. I did knit 3 scarves yesterday while I wached 4 movies - yes 4 - all sappy chick flicks as my son calls them except for Medicine Man - I am in love with Sean Connery..:lol: They have all been claimed already. My next door neighbour's daughter turned 13 yesterday and I made her an eyelash scarf - blue, green and yellow - and she loved it. I hope to get a photo of her wearing it so I can post it if her mom will allow me to.


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

I hope so too.
I like the hat and gloves with the cabled cuffs. I think I will be going to Michaels or Walmart tomorrow. Have to look for my Michaels coupon see if it is one for anything or just specific things. If it is not for 'any one item', then Walmart may be cheaper.
I was actually standing very close to Sean Connery when I went on a cruise. He was on a different ship darn it, but both ships docked at Barbados the same day. We were both standing looking across the harbour at both ships but I didn't look at 'the guy' beside me until he turned to walk away. I was in shock and I couldn't say a word....aaarrrgggg!!! He smiled at me though and I thought I was going to pass out.


----------



## Hippie Chick (Feb 13, 2012)

Found another great one! A Kitty hat made on the blue round loom, http://craftingyoohooville.blogspot.com/2007/09/kitty-kat-hat.html



Hippie Chick said:


> I think I may have to make the slouchy one for me!!
> 
> http://www.squidoo.com/-free-hat-patterns-for-the-knifty-knitter-loom- :thumbup:


 :thumbup:


----------



## mambo22 (May 11, 2011)

thanks for all the sites. my husband bought me a round loom kit for valentines day. I have never used them before. it looks complicated


----------



## barb1957 (Feb 17, 2011)

it's not and it's so much fun


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Lucky you!! It is so easy I taught a 5 year old while on Nanny Duty and my daughters boyfriend and her both so they could make each other hats! Sooooo easy 


mambo22 said:


> thanks for all the sites. my husband bought me a round loom kit for valentines day. I have never used them before. it looks complicated


----------



## Hippie Chick (Feb 13, 2012)

Got a couple more fun ones today!
First picture:
http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/60419.html?noImages=
Second one:
http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/60417.html?noImages= :thumbup:
How about a cowl too!
http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/60438.html?noImages=


----------



## Hippie Chick (Feb 13, 2012)

Socks/Slippers today!!
http://www.squidoo.com/free-knifty-knitter-sock-patterns
In case you cant access them at Squidoo as I think it is members only site, the pattern links are here:
http://www.rostitchery.com/2006/10/toe_up_sock_on_.html
http://socks-socks-socks.blogspot.com/2010/03/knifty-knitter-circular-loom-socks-03.html
http://www.purlingsprite.com/2009/02/baby-bootees-a-loom-knit-pattern.html


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

Love the socks, great for around the house. 
Have a 40% coupon for Michaels so I am going today to get my looms - maybe - if the snow holds off. I go everywhere by bus and it is a long walk to Michaels..


----------



## Hippie Chick (Feb 13, 2012)

Thanks, the green one is a baby bootie, i forgot to mention that 


SylviaC said:


> Love the socks, great for around the house.
> Have a 40% coupon for Michaels so I am going today to get my looms - maybe - if the snow holds off. I go everywhere by bus and it is a long walk to Michaels..


----------



## lvsroses (Feb 21, 2012)

I love the snowman hat and have a grandson that it will look great on. The other 3 boys will get ear flap hats.


----------



## cherylann4557 (Aug 11, 2012)

going to make my first ever house socks!!!


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

cherylann4557 said:


> going to make my first ever house socks!!!


Good for you cherylann4557!


----------

